# problem using some cell chargers in the SpecV



## Guest (Jan 26, 2003)

My girlfriend plugged her cell phone charger in my SpecV and I noticed that the turn signal and hazzard lights would blink at superhyper speed with the car running. And also with the engine off and the key on ACC and the hazzards on, the relay for the turn signal and hazzard lights would make a dieing buzzer sound. 
I plugged mine in and it was okay. It's not the power cord to her phone because I had it checked. This car does some weird sh*t. I know why the car didn't come with a cigerette lighter in the outlet next to the cup holder. It's because they blow the fuse in the engine compartment. Whatever............................


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

have u tried using those chargers in a different car??? the only thing i can think of is that that phone is sucking TOO much power from the outlet


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2003)

yeah my car does that too. sometimes with out the cell phone charger


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2003)

I can say I have had the same experience with the lightning quick blinkers while having the cell phone charger connected to the 12V outlet. I have only had it with the one next to the E-Brake. Oh well!


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2003)

*Been waiting for this...*

USE THE SEARCH! j/k

I never use the search either so this is the one and only time I've ever got to use that. And no, I don't know if it's on here... I'm too lazy to do a search.... lol

If it's not on here it should be, it's a fairly common problem. If you take it to the dealer they will change the blinker module I believe. Had this topic on b15sentra.net before I even had my car. If I remember right all but one of the guys had it solved by changing the blinker module.

Good luck!


----------



## T-Bone (Dec 17, 2002)

There is a bulletin out for that problem that all dealers should know about. It is mainly concerning the rear (near the console lid) outlet. I can not remember (used to be a writer for Nissan) but I do believe there is a fix for it as well.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2003)

thanks for the info. I guess it's another damn trip to the damn dealer...


----------



## T-Bone (Dec 17, 2002)

LOL


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

i get fast blinking when my phone is plugged into the center 12v, and steady light(no blinking at all) from the dash 12v, only my charger with my phone, in my car, ive used my charger in a friends 03 spec and it is fine, his charger works in my car, so we switched, end of problem, we have the same phone so no biggie, just the wrong combination can screw stuff up


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

thread brought back almost a year later


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

CorNut said:


> *thread brought back almost a year later  *


 The power of the "search" button realized by members of the forum


----------



## way2low (May 17, 2003)

Mine does it without my car charger plugged in.


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

My 12V outlet fried my AC adapter for my laptop. Now I don't use the fuggin thing for anything.


----------



## sentrafied25 (Aug 3, 2003)

mine did the same thing now the outlet is fired ( one on the dashboard ) i know its the outlet becuase the fuse is not blown so i am wondering if i can just replace it with one from wal-mart or something


----------



## wurm21 (Jun 8, 2003)

The same thing happened to my spec when my buddy put his charger in the outlet by the e-brake. I thought I had a signal out or something.......very strange!!!?????


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

wurm21 said:


> The same thing happened to my spec when my buddy put his charger in the outlet by the e-brake. I thought I had a signal out or something.......very strange!!!?????


 what about the dash mounted one? does that affect it?


----------

